# UNIX MacOSX : commande CHMODE ? droits ?



## krokrodile (7 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour
problèmes nébuleux sous OS X. Je veux écrire des fichiers dans un directory LaTeX situé à :

/usr/local/teTeX/share/texmf

je suis loggé en tant qu'administrateur

je fais une commande cp pour écrire et le mac d'écrire : persmission denied.

Pourquoi suis-je dénied en tant qu'administrateur ?

Ensuite je cherche à changer les droits avec CHMODE mais le UNIX de OSX semble ne pas connapitre cette commande ?

Quelqu'un peut-il me dépanner ? Merci.


----------



## molgow (7 Novembre 2004)

Hello,

tout d'abord, un administrateur n'a pas tous les droits. Seul _root_ a tous les droits.
Ensuite, si un administrateur n'a pas les droits d'écriture dans le dossier où tu souhaites copier un fichier, c'est qu'il y a peut-être une bonne raison. Et donc tu devrais peut-être t'abstenir de vouloir y placer un fichier ? à moins d'être sûr de ce que tu fais.
Enfin, c'est _chmod_ le nom de la commande qui change les droits d'accès, mais ce n'est surtout pas ça qu'il faut changer si tu veux y placer un fichier. Il te faut exécuter ta commande _cp_ en tant que root, et ça tu le fais en placer _sudo_ avant ta commande :
_sudo cp myfile mycopy_
Je répète donc : ne change surtout pas les droits d'accès (chmod) du dossier en question!!

A+,

Molgow


----------



## krokrodile (7 Novembre 2004)

Et bien merci beaucoup de ces informations. En fait j'aurais bcp d'autres questions mais pour ne pas surcharger le forum je viens de commander l'ouvrage Introduction à UNIX pour MacOS X.
J'ai toutefois du mal à comprendre pourquoi l'administrateur n'est pas root d'office : sécurité bien sur, mais nous sommes grands après tout !

Le fichier en question à placer c'est un style de bibliothèque LaTeX.

J'aurais cependant une question : pourquoi cet arborescence à partir de usr n'apparaît pas sous forme d'icones et n'est disponible que pas les commandes clavier ? Y a -t-il un moyen de les visualiser graphiquement et ainsi de les manipuler plus simplement ?

merci encore.


----------



## Thierry6 (7 Novembre 2004)

usr est caché, tu peux le rendre visible avec des programmes comme Tinkertool qui permettent de rendre visibles les fichiers et répertoires cachés.

Quand tu auras supprimé des dossiers système par erreur, tu comprendras qu'il vaut qu'en tant qu'admin tu ne sois superuser que quand il le faut. L'expérience étant la somme des conneries faîtes, je parle par expérience....


----------



## flakk (7 Novembre 2004)

krokrodile a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toutefois du mal à comprendre pourquoi l'administrateur n'est pas root d'office : sécurité bien sur, mais nous sommes grands après tout !


 parce que ce n'est pas nécessaire.
 ce n'est pas qu'un question d'être grand.
 la grande force des unix, linux, bsd & co, c'est justement cette "séparation des pouvoirs".

 ca permet de poser un garde fou.. ca t'oblige à te poser les bonnes questions avant de -potentiellement- faire une connerie.
 se logger et fonctionner en root sur un unix n'est pas l'utilisation normale... et à moins de savoir parfaitement ce qu'on fait, ca ne doit pas arriver
 ( et le cas échéant, ca ne doit être que ponctuel.)

 Et thierry6 a tt a fait raison... la boulette est vite arrivée 
 (Qui, n'a jamais fait un rm -rf sur le mauvais repertoire ou autre truc completement idiot genre se tromper de pid pour un kill ? ca, en root, ca peut couter cher... )


----------



## daffyb (8 Novembre 2004)

et ca limite aussi les virus et autres vers qui sévissent chez nos amis d'en face.
 Si tu es root, les applications que tu excécutes se lancent en root et ont donc tous les droits. Voilà (en autre) pourquoi Windoze est un gruyère.


----------



## flakk (8 Novembre 2004)

ouais.. enfin à ceci pret que sous Zindoz, y'a sufisemment de failles pour que les virus/vers/spyware/trojan/etc.. n'aient même pas besoin d'être admin pour sévir


----------



## geoffrey (8 Novembre 2004)

krokrodile a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite je cherche à changer les droits avec CHMODE mais le UNIX de OSX semble ne pas connapitre cette commande ?


 Par rapport a ce probleme, UNIX non plus ne connais pas CHMODE comme commande. C'est chmod (sans E...)...

 Sinon tu peux aussi changer temporairement les droits de ton repertoire destination et les changer une fois avoir fait ta copie.

 Tu as un moyen d'activer l'utilisateur root.


----------



## Gallenza (9 Novembre 2004)

1) tu peux activer l'utilisateur root dans Netinfo
2) c'est chmod sans "e" ET en minuscule, Unix est case-sensitive,...euh à oui UFS ne l'est pas..prend de bonnes habitudes pour quand tu seras sous Linux ou autres.
3) tu peux changer les droits en mode graphique avec le finder


----------



## Einbert (9 Novembre 2004)

Concernant le dossier _texmf_, je te conseillerais plutôt de créer un dossier personnel texmf que tu places dans ton dossier library. Et concernant root, il ne me semble pas qu'il soit utile de l'activer pour pouvoir utiliser sudo, vu que les admin sont de toute façon des _sudoers_  .


++


----------

